# Beretta 8040f Mini Cougar holster/mag questions



## wcrissma40 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello all.

I just purchased a Mini Cougar 8040 and have a few questions I just cannot seem to find an answer to.

1) Given the mini cougar's barrel length is the same as the fs, is it correct that the mini cougar will still fit all the holsters made for the fs 8040?

2) What other paddle holsters not made particularly for the mini cougar function well with it?

3) Will the 20rd hi cap mag made for the fs 8040 fit the mini cougar?

THANKS!


----------

